# Post your favorite Hummingbird thread



## Didereaux

Almost everyone has a hummingbird shot, so I thought it might be worth it to have a hummingbird thread.


----------



## jimmerjamma

Good idea for a thread! Here is mine, taken just outside of Glacier National Park


----------



## pjaye

Both are beautiful shot.  I've never been able to get a shot of one.


----------



## Dave442

I think this one wanted to chase me off...



Hummingbird in flight


----------



## baturn




----------



## Donde

Shining Sunbeam in Colombia.


----------



## Didereaux

symplybarb said:


> Both are beautiful shot.  I've never been able to get a shot of one.



Patience....and more luck than a lottery winner!


----------



## Didereaux

...another


----------



## LarryLomona

Buff-bellied Hummingbird



Buff-bellied Hummingbird by kool chnge, on Flickr


----------



## pjaye

Didereaux said:


> ...another



This is stunning.


----------



## pjaye

Didereaux said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both are beautiful shot.  I've never been able to get a shot of one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patience....and more luck than a lottery winner!
Click to expand...


I'm hoping the humming bird feeder out back will bring me some this year.


----------



## baturn

Also another.


----------



## Donde

Another from Colombia: Sparkling Violetear


----------



## Didereaux

symplybarb said:


> Didereaux said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...another
> 
> This is stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  Tom Manglesen reviewed that one and his opinion was he "...wouldn't change a thing."  Makes me a one-hit wonder!  lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Didereaux

I get no respect a'tall


----------



## CherylL

My almost hummingbird photo.   I quickly grabbed my cell phone for this one.  




Hummer vs Mantis by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## b_twill

Need to move my feeder this year.  Chain link fences just don't work for backgrounds!


----------



## PropilotBW

See The Ruby


----------



## Donde

Booted Racket-tail.


----------



## Didereaux

Donde said:


> Booted Racket-tail.
> 
> [QUOTE
> 
> neat  bird.  nice shot


----------



## baturn

JacaRanda said:


> Untitled by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr


Wow! There are some really nice shots in this thread, but this is the one for me.


----------



## EIngerson

HB&#x27;s-3 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr


----------



## EIngerson

HB&#x27;s-5 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr


----------



## Donde

Brown Violetear


----------



## MSnowy




----------



## PropilotBW




----------



## EIngerson

My buddies are back. 




My bro&#x27;s-3 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr




My bro&#x27;s-5 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr


----------



## Didereaux

this thread needed a bump.


----------



## squirl033

here are a couple of mine...


----------



## Tuckerjr

One of my favorites taken last


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PropilotBW

Tuckerjr said:


> One of my favorites taken last Summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Really nice shot!


----------



## Didereaux

Ruby & Rosemary


----------



## Derrel

Of the 140 or so hummingbird threads on TPF, I think this short thread might be my favorite hummingbird thread.

Buff-bellied Hummingbird


----------



## baturn

Not really my favorite, but I do like the odd viewing angle.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

instead of starting a new thread thought i might as well use this one this is from a couple monthes ago best shot i have got of a hummingbird
1


humming bird by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
2


humming bird2 by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## baturn

Forgot about this thread. Here's a few from earlier this year.

Rufous Hummingbird

1.




2.




3.


----------



## Didereaux

baturn said:


> Forgot about this thread. Here's a few from earlier this year.
> 
> Rufous Hummingbird


Very nice set!   kudos


----------



## baturn

Thank you.


----------

